# Stanvac



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking for Vin Butler,Engineer on the Japan and Mariner,He's was from Geordie Land


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Jim,
How old would Vin be now.?


----------



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

I would think he would be around 74 but I had a reply via E Mail yesterday and find out he is living in Washington Tyne And Wear I was mistaken as regards the ship we sailed on together,it was the Stanvac Bangkok.If I could find out if he had Email that would work.Should of thought of this earlier as i was in the UK and around that area 2 years ago.Met up with some of my Wallsend slipway mates.Anyhow!!!!!


----------

